
Xmake vs. Cmake - signa11
https://tboox.org/2019/05/29/xmake-vs-cmake/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 10 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079431)
(6 comments)

